# Eigenes Video zu eigenr Musik! Aber wie?



## Donnie_Sardo (21. November 2006)

Erst mal danke an alle die sich die Mühe machen das hier zu lesen!

Jetzt zu meinem Anliegen: Ich mache seit etlichen Zeiten selber Musik. Nun möchte ich diese auch vermarkten und habe mir gedacht dies über die Portale von youtube oder myvideo zu promoten. Allerdings fehlt mir jegliche Erfahrung zur Produktion und Ausarbeitung von Musikvideos! Ich habe da an etwas gedacht, wie seiner Zeit Gigi D`Agostinos - The Riddle. So ein Strichmännchen Komikvideo oder so was. Ist es einem Leihen in diesem Gebite überhaupt möglich so etwas zu kreeiren? Wenn ja, welche Programme gibt es?

Danke,

Donnie Sardo

(P.S.:Wenn ihr wissen wollt um welche Track es sich handelt, kann ich ihn gern jederzeit per email senden)


----------



## chmee (21. November 2006)

Der wichtigste und zugleich schwierigste Punkt ist, dass es sich immer um 
1. viel Arbeit,
2. viel Zeitaufwand und
3. um einen kreativen Prozeß handelt.

Wenn Du nicht besonders gut im Zeichnen bist, dann wirst Du Deine Schwierigkeiten haben,
einen ansprechenden Character zu erstellen. Wenn Du noch nie Animationen gemacht hast,
dann wirst Du verzweifeln an Bewegungsabläufen. Zu guter Letzt ist es auch die schiere Menge
an Einzelbildern, die solch eine Sache als EinMann-Unternehmung scheitern lassen kann.

Beispiel: Song 3min:33sek --> 213Sek. bei 25Bildern pro Sekunde --> 5325 Bilder !!

Es gibt keine Software, die Dir den kreativen Prozeß abnimmt, und sie nimmt Dir auch
die Animation nicht ab. 

-X> Und auch für einen erfahrenen Animator ist es ne Menge Arbeit, also für Lau macht es nur
der ambitionierte Kreative, der die karge Referenzenliste auffüllen möchte <X-

Sorry..



mfg chmee


----------



## Donnie_Sardo (21. November 2006)

Kennt jmd. irgendeine Alternative ein eigenes Video zu machen, außer es natürlich zu drehen?

_Danke_


----------



## axn (22. November 2006)

Man muss ja nicht immer malend animieren. Stopmotion funktioniert mit beinahe allem was um den Arbeitsplatz so rum fliegt (Kronkorken, Kippenstummel, Gummibären...). - Geht fix, macht Spaß und mit etwas Mühe kann sogar was Ordentliches bei raus kommen...


----------



## Donnie_Sardo (23. November 2006)

Die Idee finde ich klasse, danke Axn. Aber wie stelle ich das an? Wie gesagt ich hab null Ahnung von sowas! Also fotografieren und dann? Wieiviel Bilder pro Minute? Bildwechsel alle x? Sekunden? Welche Programme? 

Ich hab schon was richtiges geiles in Memento. Coole Idee Axn! Danke


----------



## Donnie_Sardo (23. November 2006)

Ach ja, das mit Bildern pro Sekunde hatte sich erledigt. Ich denke ich sollte die Bilder auf jeden Fall zum Takt der Musik springen lassen. Also was für Progs gibt´s da?


----------



## axn (23. November 2006)

Machbar ist das mit jeder beliebiger Schnittsoftware (zur Not Windows Moviemaker). Die Version 6 von Adobe Premiere hat eine Stopmotion Capture Funktion (sehr hilfreich), die nimmt alle X Sekunden ein Bild von der DV Kamera (X = frei einstellbar). Die Bildrate richtet sich ganz nach deinem Geschmack... Ab 15 fps kann man von einer flüssigen Animation reden, aber warum nicht mal was kleiner 1 fps? - Wenn die Umsetzung stimmt. Bin gespannt ...

mfg

axn


----------

